# Macht VZ eigentlich gut geld?



## ReVert (24. März 2008)

jo also macht man damit gut geld?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. März 2008)

sufu benutzen 

grundsätzlichen nein es sei du du bist auf nem realm wo es kaum oder keine guten verzauberer gibt..

bitte schliessen..


----------



## Jockey (4. April 2008)

Ich meine man macht ganz gut Gold damit...

Ich hab kaum seltene Rezepte, da mir das Dropglück nicht grade hold ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich krieg beim Farmen und in den Heroinis so viel grünes Zeug zum entzaubern und die Mats die dabei rauskommen (Planaressenzen und Arkaner Staub) gehen recht gut weg im Ah. Ich mache so ca. 500g pro Woche. Zusammen mit den Dailys und den erhöhten Gold der Bosse kommt man damit gut über die Runden.


----------



## Seishuu-D (8. April 2008)

Ja macht es... man muss nur wissen wie =) durch die dailys bekommst du schon locker mehr als 20-30 arkanen staub + große planaressenzen ect. dann wie jockey sagte die sachen aus inis oder einfach beim farmen /questen,und wenn du noch droop glück hast (wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und du 2-3mal mmungo + schafsrichter verzauberst kannst du damit reich werden^^


----------



## Dewi (8. April 2008)

Also ich finde bis skill ~250 verdient man da kaum was. Kaum wer will ein paar Silber für VZ ausgeben auf items die man nach 2 Tagen nicht mehr braucht. Die Mats um zu skillen sind nur manchmal schnell oder günstig zu haben. Z.B. sind Netheressenzen auf meinem Realm so teuer dass es sich eher lohnt im AH die billigsten sachen zum dissn zu kaufen, selbst wenn du 50% "dropchance" besteht. Eigentlich sollte es sowas wie temporäre "Buff"-Verzauberungen geben die nur z.B. eine Stunde halten aber dafür stärker als normale VZ sind. Dann gäb's genug Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was High skill angeht werden meine Vorgänger vermutlich schon recht haben. 

Wenn du zeitig schon Geld machen willst würde ich Schneider empfehlen, was eigentlich auch ganz gut zu Verzauberer passt. Man braucht nicht ständig Kräuter oder Erze sammeln und es gibt einige Items die sich weit über Herstellungskosten verkaufen lassen (bspw. Hemden, Traumzwirnsachen), da muß man nur etwas Geduld haben. Fokus generell auf grüne Items legen und dissn wenn die nicht viel Geld bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allgemein würde ich empfehlen mehrere Chars zumindest bis lvl 30 parallel hoch zu ziehen. Erstens sind die dadurch fast immer erhohlt und zweitens kannst du die Mats wunderbar hin- und herschieben.Zusätzlich noch einen lvl 1 Bankchar in Silbermond (da ist der weg vom AH zum Briefkasten so schön kurz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruß
Dewi


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2008)

wenn dir die 375er rezepte ndroppen, dann ja sonst eher durchschnittlich


----------



## Undo (13. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> sufu benutzen
> 
> grundsätzlichen nein es sei du du bist auf nem realm wo es kaum oder keine guten verzauberer gibt..
> 
> bitte schliessen..




oh. wieder einer der typischen " sufu"   und "bitte schliessen" kommentatoren......
schreib besser nix.

n forum ist da für diskussionen.... manche alte treaths werden eben nicht mehr beantwortet


----------



## Jockey (17. April 2008)

Und Patch 2.4 sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich, nachdem der badges Vendor da war, ne Menge Gold durch Verzauberungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (inzwischen hab ich endlich Mungo bekommen und das an dem Tag sicher 20-25x verzaubert zu je 20g Trinkgeld *freu*


----------



## Seishuu-D (17. April 2008)

So war das bei mir auch mit schafsrichter =P das gab/gibt auch echt nice kohle


----------



## Corlin (24. April 2008)

Es ist ein sehr teuer zu lernen beruf.... bin glaub ich grad mal auf lvl 325 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Large prismatic shard geht schon alleine fuer ca 20-30 g im ah !! 

Also wenn man nicht gerade fuer ein enchant am sparen ist !! Kann man sich damit schon eine goldene nase verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich komme auch so auf ca 500g jede woche....


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. April 2008)

Undo schrieb:


> oh. wieder einer der typischen " sufu"   und "bitte schliessen" kommentatoren......
> schreib besser nix.
> 
> n forum ist da für diskussionen.... manche alte treaths werden eben nicht mehr beantwortet



das ist nen beitrag der völlig sinnfrei war..

mein beitrag bezog sich zum beispiel auf den threat der genau unter seinem beitrag war wo über das gleiche thema geredet wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja du hast ja immerhin fast nen monat später geschafft hier was zu posten was null beiträgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
irgendwann reicht es einem halt wenn jeder nen seperaten threat aufmachen muss ohne zu gucken ob vor 3 stunden nicht schon mal dat gleiche gefragt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grob zusammengefasst wird/wurde in allen threats geschrieben das wenn man dropglück oder nen grossen geldbeutel hat verzaubererungen lohnt zu skillen.. für andere zb mit dem ersten char halt nicht weil man in verzauberungskunst erst einmal ne ganze menge investieren muss um überhaupt geld damit machen zu können.


----------



## Isilrond (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn du mit Twinks die zB Schneider oder Juwelier sind kann man massig Kohle machen - einfach Runenstoffgürtel oder was auch immer herstellen udn wieder dissen - "Große ewige Essenzen" gehn für knapp 25g weg.


----------

